# My hands are so dry and they are starting to look old and wrinkled. What can I do?



## Marisol (Nov 12, 2006)

*Q: My hands are so dry and they are starting to look old and wrinkled. What can I do?*

*A:* You may hesitate to reveal your true age, but your hands will often give it away. But don't despairâ€”you can turn back time thanks to the bevy of rejuvenating hand care products. Rule number one: Treat the skin on your hands with the same care as the skin on your face. Since hands have thinner skin, fewer oil glands, and are as susceptible to the sun as our faces, they tend to show signs of aging first. During the day, hydrate and protect hands from sun damage and sunspots with a protective cream containing SPF and antioxidants. At night, repair them with creams formulated from glycolic acidâ€”a must for improving skin texture and tone. For a more intensive nighttime treatment, apply cream and then cover hands with gloves or socks. Your body heat helps the cream sink deeper into the skinâ€”and you'll wake up with the baby-soft hands to prove it.

Source


----------



## beautynista (Nov 12, 2006)

Great tips!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting Marisol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks mari!


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Marisol!


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for posting the article. You should always wear gloves when washing dishes or immersing your hands in water while cleaning your home. Also use warm water never hot when cleaning your hands.


----------



## Chipidy (Nov 13, 2006)

Great topic! I've recently started using Burt's Bees Hand Regimen with the hand repair cream and little bee gloves at night, and I've noticed such a huge improvement.


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks sweetie.


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you ever tried the Bliss Spa Glamour Gloves? They are amazing...slap in a THICK cream, slip on the gloves before bed, and you'll wake up with supersoft hands! yay!


----------



## audrey (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for info!


----------



## IntuitiveBap (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I needed it!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info Marisol! I've found MK Satin Hands works well, but a cheaper and one-step alternative is Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Hand Therapy (I use Summer Hill scented).


----------

